# Please Welcome Our Newest Digital Media Curator!



## Monica (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

  Just a quick announcement that we have welcomed @trammie with open arms into our Social Media team. She will be assisting us with keeping our pages updated and spicing up our content both here on the forums and on our social media pages. Please take a moment to help us congratulate her on her new role!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard, @trammie!


----------



## trammie (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you!! So excited to be part of the team here


----------



## h3lloayla (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## jaymuse (Jul 14, 2015)

Yay @trammie !


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 16, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome to the team!


----------

